# Turkey legs braised like lamb shanks?



## Hyperion (Nov 9, 2011)

I have always wondered whether turkey legs are good when slowly braised. I used to smoke the legs and they were good (like what you get in a state fair). But with braising, I just really don't know what the result can be, I suppose turkey legs has more flavor, more gamy, has a lot of connective tissue which means lots of collagen suitable for slow cooking, and that sound an awful lot to me like lamb shanks. 

So here's what I'm supposing:

dredge turkey legs in seasoned flour, then brown them in the pan with butter and olive oil, and remove to a baking dish. add soffritto and saute. deglaze with red wine and pour over turkey legs, add pureed tomatoes and chicken stock and cover with aluminum foil. Cook in 350 oven for 2 hours minimum and see how it turns out. Since turkey legs are pretty lean, I might add some bacon to saute with the vegetables too

Anyone here tried to braise turkey legs before?


----------



## Timothy (Nov 9, 2011)

Hyperion said:


> Anyone here tried to braise turkey legs before?


 
I sure haven't. I actually avoid Turkey Legs because of the hassle of getting the meat separated from the inedible parts. I do love their flavor though.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 9, 2011)

Braising will probably disintegrate them because they are still, after all, poultry and not red meat.

Also poultry legs have a lot of additional bones and boney parts (like Timothy said "inedible" stuff) than lamb shanks do.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 9, 2011)

Your recipe sounds doable (and good).  I would, however, recommend that when the legs are done, you take them out, cool and strip the meat and return the meat to the dish.

Turkey legs have wonderful meat, but are full of tendons that would be unpleasant to deal with at the dinner table.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey, you could always "confit" them in duck fat!


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 9, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> Hey, you could always "confit" them in duck fat!


 
You don't think the ducks would complain?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 9, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> You don't think the ducks would complain?


Something tells me the ducks are no longer in a position to complain at that point.


----------



## Hammster (Nov 9, 2011)

You might have better success with turkey thighs instead of the legs.
Be sure to leave the skin on during the process.


----------

